# What are the Acoustics like in Choir Seating?



## krampster2 (Aug 4, 2015)

Of course it would vary between concert halls, I'm just interested in people's experiences. Got tickets a bit late for a performance of Mahler's 6th next Saturday and had to take a rear choir seat (unless I got a box office seat, hah! I wish). I've not been to many concerts before so am no expert in acoustics, I probably could not tell the difference between a performance in The Philharmonie and your uncle's tin shed so it shouldn't worry me, I just want to hear what you guys think.


----------



## papsrus (Oct 7, 2014)

I've never sat there myself, but I'd expect it would be a great place to sit. 

First, you'll be quite close to the orchestra, so even though you might lose a little of the projection from the woodwinds and horns (since some of them will be facing away from you), you should feel a nice impact from the orchestra overall due to your proximity. Second, you'll be facing the conductor, so you'll get to see what the orchestra sees, which will be something to focus on. Finally, you'll be in full view of the majority of the rest of audience sitting in the hall facing you, so behave yourself.


----------



## krampster2 (Aug 4, 2015)

I'm definitely going to love watching the conductor, to see her from the perspective of the orchestra will be great.

Also when I bought the tickets, 90% of the whole hall was sold except not a single ticket in the rear choir. I might end up sitting there right in the center with thousands of concerts goers staring at me!


Edit: And the orchestra, I suppose they might look at the orchestra a bit as well


----------

